

Google Wonder Wheel - tzury
http://www.google.com/search?tbo=1&q=linux%20kernel%20crypto%20api&tbs=ww:1

======
mtinkerhess
I took me a minute to figure out that the links on the right-hand side of the
page were search results and not adwords ads. I'm still distrustful of them
because I associate their location so strongly with advertisements.

~~~
kierank
They look very similar to "Google Adsense for domains" links.

------
mwexler
This has been present on google for months now; a quick search shows Labs
announcing it May 24, 2009. That this is making HN now goes to show that most
people still don't use the "Show Options" search modifications in the left
sidebar, instead refining their search through additional words and search
autocomplete.

I find it interesting that Google continues to hide these in a user-initiated
sidebar in the interest of "sparse", while Y! and Bing now show search
refinements by default.

------
moconnor
I hadn't seen it either, although after a few minutes of playing around with
it I can't help but think it'd be more useful if following a node included the
context of the original search - as it is it's very hard to narrow down on
anything, which is what searching is surely all about?

------
minouye
For anyone working on SEO, paid search campaigns, or just performing research
on competing products/sites, this is an invaluable tool. It provides some
great suggestions for keywords that you should rank highly for/buy.

------
pierrefar
Searching for "Google" doesn't produce a wheel. "Bing" and "yahoo" do though.

------
coffeemug
It looks very similar to what Directed Edge folks have done:
<http://directededge.com/>

------
awans
It's my understanding that wonder wheel is aimed more at advertisers looking
for additional search terms on which to place bids.

------
Andi
The words in the wheel seem to be the same as the related searches. So this is
just an alternative way to present related searches.

------
Andi
The words in the wheel seem to be the same as the related searches. So this is
just an alternative way to present related searches.

------
paulsmith
Why not go cricket-style and call it the "Google Wagon Wheel"?

"Wagon wheel" is a better metaphor -- I know what that is.

------
lkozma
Quintura used to be very similar.

------
j_baker
Wow! That's really cool. I can't believe I hadn't seen it before.

------
jodrellblank
That's great fun. New twist on an old internet favourite - I've just found a
trail from James K. Polk to Kevin Bacon. (Well, "Kevin Bacon Filmography").

Not ever so easy since you can only go via the links offered, but I went
presidents -> high schools named after presidents -> school athletic districts
-> normal districts -> cities, and then the breakthrough change from City of
Murphy (a place) to City of Heroes (a computer game) and from there to City of
Villains, Batman Villains, Batman films, Actors.

Er, yes. anyway. _cough_.

------
xabi
<http://www.googlewonderwheel.com/>

~~~
chaosmachine
_"if you are interested in buying this domain / website, feel free to contact
us."_

That's an unofficial spam blog.

